# MS Leaving win 7 un-protected?



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Redmond is patching Windows 8 but NOT Windows 7, say security bods

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/0...ond_means_win_8_fixes_skip_7_researchers_say/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft will be providing monthly updates and extended support for Windows 7 SP1 until January 2020.

http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/search/default.aspx?alpha=windows+7

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not having any problems with Win 7 being updated. It all works well for me. I read this in the morning news today and thought I would pass it on.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

My reading of this is that they have found functions or security mitigations that are standard in W8 but haven&#8217;t been backported to W7. Why W7 hasn&#8217;t had them backported is up to Microsoft to disclose, but it could well be that W7 isn&#8217;t capable of using those functions without a major re-working of the OS . I honestly can&#8217;t see a W7 SP2,3 or 4 to include those & other functions and bring W7 up to W8 &#8220;standard&#8221;


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

While I am using Win 8.1 Update 1 right now on my touchscreen laptop, all the other computers I own are using Windows 7 Pro. When I visit the link that Frank included I see Upgrade to Win 8.1 prominently displayed. (Highlighted in Blue) I think that MS is trying to Semi Force its users to upgrade to the latest and greatest. When I was using Win 8 I was disappointed and did not like it. I was stuck though as this laptop came with Win 8 Preinstalled, As soon as I updated to 8.1, I was much happier and have actually learned to like the new OS almost as much as Win 7 SP1. Though I do miss Media Center. I am sure my next Homebuild will include Win 8.1 Pro.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is a follow up. http://www.zdnet.com/is-microsoft-not-patching-win7-for-problems-it-patches-in-win8-7000030374/ Seems there is security code in windows 8 that is not in windows 7, and you can't patch code that doesn't exist.


----------

